# We have a girl!! now with pics!



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

At a little after 9:00 pm, Snowy gave birth to a single doe kid. I'll get pics up tomorrow! She is a lovely reddish-brown, frosted ears and nose and white spot on head like mom. She has the most amazing little black zig zag marking going across her spine.

This truly was an amazing thing to witness and help. I had such a hard time leaving the barn. Since Snowy had only one kid, we did decide to leave baby with mom. I am soooooo excited!

Oh, we named her X-Mas Acres Evening Star, Eve for short!



















Snow -


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

:stars: CONGRATS :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

That's awesome!! Congrats on the doe kid! Looking forward to pics. Now is she a Roulette kid or a Mavrick kid?


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

Congrats and great name!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

We need pictures! :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

Congrats!!!! :leap: :leap: Pics Please! lol


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

Congrats!!!! :leap:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

congrats on :kidred: !!! and yes, we do need pics...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

COngrats....  :leap: :greengrin:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: We have a girl!!*

Sooooooooo Happy for you! :dance:


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have to check when we go home to see who her daddy is, but I will let you know. We do have a minor problem right now that we are dealing with. Snowy's one side of her udder is hard and no milk coming out. We got penicillin and a steroid from our vet. We are doing warm compresses and massages every hour on the udder and trying to get milk out. We have managed to get a bit out each time, but not a lot. We are also milking the other side out so as not to get any problems on that side.

We pulled Eve from her and are bottle feeding her. I am using the goat powder colostrum. She is eating well, between 3 to 4 ounces every 3 to 4 hours. 

Does it sound like we are doing things right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like Snowy is getting everything needed to help her udder...also, be sure she gets probiotics too..the antibiotic plays havoc with the rumen bacteria.

CONGRATULATIONS on such an adorable little long ears! Such a pretty color


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

she is so pretty!!  Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

That intense color is so pretty-congrats! :stars:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my!!! So gosh darn cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We have normal poopies now!!! Went from the meconium tarry stuff to yellow! Woo hoo for Eve!! 

Snow's udder seems to be getting a bit looser. The hardness seems to be "breaking" down. Can still only get a few drops out, but we are trying every hour. 

Is it safe to milk out the good side of Snow into a stainless steel bucket and then feed straight to Eve in a bottle? We have been milking both sides into a plastic bucket and disposing of it. I think the next time we go out, we will put the "good side" into the stainless and the bad into the plastic and keep track of how much we are getting out of the bad.


----------

